# Any inflation RPrs anywhere?



## MetroidFan59 (Nov 19, 2016)

This is a question:are there any inflation RPrs on the forums? if so,great! if not,it's ok because I'm kinda interested in a breast,hourglass,belly,or butt inflation RP (no popping or bursting)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 19, 2016)

I still wanna know what the actual appeal of that is


----------



## MetroidFan59 (Nov 19, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I still wanna know what the actual appeal of that is


dunno...I'm still figuring it out... >.>


----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 19, 2016)

MetroidFan59 said:


> This is a question:are there any inflation RPrs on the forums? if so,great! if not,it's ok because I'm kinda interested in a breast,hourglass,belly,or butt inflation RP (no popping or bursting)


Are you into anything else having to the with the expansion of a belly? Like stuffing?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 19, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Are you into anything else having to the with the expansion of a belly? Like stuffing?


If it's a Turkey (since it's nearing Thanksgiving) and you're putting the stuffing in it, then it's fine. Any other sort of stuffing and I'd have to disagree with it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 19, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I still wanna know what the actual appeal of that is


Think that's the nature of fetishism, most don't know why they have an interest in something, they just do.


----------



## MetroidFan59 (Nov 19, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Are you into anything else having to the with the expansion of a belly? Like stuffing?


maaaaybe... >3>


----------



## Vorelover467 (Nov 19, 2016)

MetroidFan59 said:


> maaaaybe... >3>


And anything else?


----------



## atmaner (Nov 19, 2016)

MetroidFan59 said:


> This is a question:are there any inflation RPrs on the forums? if so,great! if not,it's ok because I'm kinda interested in a breast,hourglass,belly,or butt inflation RP (no popping or bursting)


I would be happy rp that I do like big guys so sure


----------



## atmaner (Nov 19, 2016)

atmaner said:


> I would be happy rp that I do like big guys so sure


I meant guts not guys lol


----------



## MetroidFan59 (Nov 20, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> And anything else?


hmmm...that's all I can think of... >.>'


----------



## MetroidFan59 (Nov 20, 2016)

atmaner said:


> I meant guts not guys lol


cool! <3


----------



## atmaner (Nov 20, 2016)

Yep ill just pm for a rp!


----------



## BartBojarski (Jan 11, 2017)

MetroidFan59 said:


> This is a question:are there any inflation RPrs on the forums? if so,great! if not,it's ok because I'm kinda interested in a breast,hourglass,belly,or butt inflation RP (no popping or bursting)


Do you still look for some "inflatable" RPers? ^^


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jan 11, 2017)

MetroidFan59 said:


> hmmm...that's all I can think of... >.>'


What about vore?


----------

